# Double sink w/ Garbage Disposal ,shoots up the other



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

The disposal outlet 90 should go down to the ground. You also need an end outlet waste kit and a flanged 1.5 inch tailpiece 12 inches long to cut to size.


----------



## learningToDIY (Dec 30, 2015)

Hi Ghostmaker, I'm sorry but I am having a hard time visualizing what you are trying to point out to me. I edited the main picture to include an alphabet for each part of the pipes. 

If I install an end outlet waste kit, the pipe down Sink A will be straight down, and this will no longer align with the P trap at the bottom to connect to pipe F.

Thanks


----------



## learningToDIY (Dec 30, 2015)

Also according to some reference I found online, the Double Sink Center Waste Outlet seems to be the configuration that I have.

Why is the center outlet waste with T baffle not stopping the food from the garbage disposal from shooting up sink A?

Thanks


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

Pipe it as the third image shows- end outlet disposal kit.
Also, you tee may not have the correct baffle orientation. 
Does your sink drain OK?


----------



## learningToDIY (Dec 30, 2015)

TheEplumber said:


> Pipe it as the third image shows- end outlet disposal kit.
> Also, you tee may not have the correct baffle orientation.
> Does your sink drain OK?


I notice that Sink A drains a little slower than Sink B. *What does this indicate?*

I am also guessing that the center T baffle orientation is not correct or the inner baffle might be broken. I will remove the center T this long weekend and inspect it.

Thanks


----------



## learningToDIY (Dec 30, 2015)

TheEplumber said:


> Pipe it as the third image shows- end outlet disposal kit.
> Also, you tee may not have the correct baffle orientation.
> Does your sink drain OK?


Can you also please mention what is the easiest way to remove section D?

Do i have to first remove section F, then E, then B, C, A, then D?

Thanks


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

To remove the tee- loosen nut B, E and D
I assume this is to inspect the Tee?
Unscrew the nuts and gently pull and wiggle the pieces apart


----------



## learningToDIY (Dec 30, 2015)

TheEplumber said:


> To remove the tee- loosen nut B, E and D
> I assume this is to inspect the Tee?
> Unscrew the nuts and gently pull and wiggle the pieces apart


I have managed to change the old T with a baffled T. THe old T has no divider inside to block the flow path from B to A.

With the newly installed T, using the garbage disposal, food particles are no longer shooting up sink A. 

Thanks all who helped. 

Another question:-
1. I see some rust on the garbage disposal. Is that something to worry about? Why is the garbage disposal rusing on the top where it is mounted?


----------



## learningToDIY (Dec 30, 2015)

2. I seem to notice some particles or mold inside the dishwasher rubber hose. Why is this happening and how do I prevent it? I am looking to make a high loop for the hose, but not sure if it will solve the problem?


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

Fill up the bowel of your sink on one side and let it drain. If you get anything up the other side you need to snake the drain from the trap downstream. A high loop on your dishwasher hose is also a good idea unless you have a newer dishwasher with the loop built on it.


----------

